# Ekowool



## Rob Fisher (20/7/14)

OK I finally decided to extract um digit and try Ekowool...




My previous iGo-L's are no longer because one went to PIF and the other was sold... but I had bought a better one... so unpack and let's try it... first off this one is different to the previous one I got from Fasttech I think... it's bigger and more solid... but the cap is too loose... in fact it's way too loose... but let soldier on.

I also thought I would test the flat kanthal at the same time... I have never built an ugly coil before but I managed a 5 wrap over two strands of Ekowool (.7Ω)... and yes the coil is really ugly... so ugly I didn't take a photo... whoops forgot to torch the Ekowool first... no problem... I did it after built... Ahhhh the Ekowool is a lot more manageable after being cooked! Make a note not to forget that step the next time because the Ekowool is hard to manage... The flat kanthal is a ***** to put on this iGo-L because there are no coil leg holes... I hate this system... why oh why would anyone design a system like this... and the bouncy flat kanthal didn't help one bit.




OK the system is ready... not very elegant at all but ready all the same... I dripped some Vape Craving Desire into it and fired it up...

Mmmm not bad... of course I'm now testing a new dripper, new wick, new coil and new juice so comparison is difficult... but at the end of the day again I was prepared to try it and give up on Ekowool but the flavour and cloud production is great and I will persevere with it and make an ugly coil with it for one of the REO's!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (20/7/14)

Great Rob - I intend trying that EkoWool too.

Glad you trying different juices and it would seem you are liking them!


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/14)

Silver said:


> Great Rob - I intend trying that EkoWool too.
> 
> Glad you trying different juices and it would seem you are liking them!


 
Yip I don't know why I'm starting to enjoy other juices... not sure if I'm just choosing better or I'm trying high quality juices or what the story is...

I have to say I'm really starting to enjoy Whirling Dervish!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reonat (20/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I finally decided to extract um digit and try Ekowool...
> 
> View attachment 8364
> 
> ...


You would be so proud. I managed a 1.2 ohm coil wrapped around 1 strand/piece of the Ekowool you gave me to try. It's wasn't bad and juice was a tad sweeter but it needs a lot of squonking. Not sure if better with 2 strands/pieces and slightly more overhang. I used a blunted syringe needle through the wool as it gives you the little plastic bit to grip on to.


----------



## johan (20/7/14)

@Reonat 2 strands/strings will wick better and well done with your coiling, you deserve a:


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/14)

Reonat said:


> You would be so proud. I managed a 1.2 ohm coil wrapped around 1 strand/piece of the Ekowool you gave me to try. It's wasn't bad and juice was a tad sweeter but it needs a lot of squonking. Not sure if better with 2 strands/pieces and slightly more overhang. I used a blunted syringe needle through the wool as it gives you the little plastic bit to grip on to.


 
Nicely done Nat! You are a REO expert already!


----------



## Alex (20/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nicely done Nat! You are a REO expert already!


 
Well done @Reonat, I think you're a *Reonat*ural

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## devdev (20/7/14)

My real objection to Ewok fur is not being able to make beautiful and perfectly formed microcoils with it.

It also doesnt wick as well as cotton, but the flavour is decent...

keep at it Rob!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (20/7/14)

devdev said:


> My real objection to Ewok fur is not being able to make beautiful and perfectly formed microcoils with it.
> 
> It also doesnt wick as well as cotton, but the flavour is decent...
> 
> keep at it Rob!


 
Well actually, you can indeed make good looking coils. Many thanks to @JakesSA who gave me some ultra wide flat ribbon kanthal and some Genu-wine Ekowool, to play around with.

All you do is insert an appropriate sized mandrel into the eko hole, 1.5mm in my case ( I think). This gives you a perfect base from which to wrap the flat stuff around in a tight manner / I overlap them. Keep it inserted till you've completely tightened down your coil, and then do final adjustments and pull that sucker out slowly, while holding the wick with your other finger.

End result is a close to perfect flat ribbon micro coil as you could get.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (20/7/14)

Alex said:


> Well actually, you can indeed make good looking coils. Many thanks to @JakesSA who gave me some ultra wide flat ribbon kanthal and some Genu-wine Ekowool, to play around with.
> 
> All you do is insert an appropriate sized mandrel into the eko hole, 1.5mm in my case ( I think). This gives you a perfect base from which to wrap the flat stuff around in a tight manner / I overlap them. Keep it inserted till you've completely tightened down your coil, and then do final adjustments and pull that sucker out slowly, while holding the wick with your other finger.
> 
> End result is a close to perfect flat ribbon micro coil as you could get.


I used a 1.2 mm drill bit in the 2 mm Ekowool and have wrapped with both ribbon and round wire with good effect. Does not wick as effective as ceramic or cotton for me, but the flavour is good. This is for the Reomizer. Do not think this will work on Kayfuns/Russians.
Found on the ugly coils (around double and triple 2 mm Ekowool with both ribbon and round wire) the wicking is better, but the vaporizing (and throat hit) is not as effective.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/14)

Thanks for the suggestions guys because I can't live with ugly coils... I'm way too OCD for that... but I like the idea of inserting a mandrel and making a neat and tidy coil! Will try that tomorrow!


----------



## Alex (20/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys because I can't live with ugly coils... I'm way too OCD for that... but I like the idea of inserting a mandrel and making a neat and tidy coil! Will try that tomorrow!


 
It's actually easier than making a normal micro coil, and then inserting the cotton/wick. Particularly on the Reomizer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/14)

Alex said:


> It's actually easier than making a normal micro coil, and then inserting the cotton/wick. Particularly on the Reomizer.


 
Thanks @Alex! I change 3-4 wicks everyday so I have become pretty adept at making new cotton wicks... but I look forward to not having to change the wicks in the RM2's! I'm sure I will probably always use cotton in the Cyclone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys because I can't live with ugly coils... I'm way too OCD for that... but I like the idea of inserting a mandrel and making a neat and tidy coil! Will try that tomorrow!


I think that is true of most of us "growing up" on micro coils. I am trying these other coils for the sake of the wicking, but will probably move back to micro coils if this does not make a major difference over a period of time. Mind you, it has been proved beyond reasonable doubt that micro coils are the most effective coiling available at this stage. Wicking is another matter - hoping the rayon will be a winner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reonat (21/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Alex! I change 3-4 wicks everyday so I have become pretty adept at making new cotton wicks... but I look forward to not having to change the wicks in the RM2's! I'm sure I will probably always use cotton in the Cyclone!


What is a mandrel? I have tried every variety of coil since I collected on Friday - pretty ones, ugly ones, unmentionable ones ... you name it. Have killed 2 meters of kanthal, burned my finger exploding a coil and even managed a few 0.xx ones. Have come to the conclusion that my sweeter juice preferences are a bit muted with cotton and Eko-wool or silica are better but at lower ohms. Trick now is to get consistency. Guess I have been sucked right in to this obsession. Giving up smoking is nothing compared to giving up redoing your entire setup every half an hour.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/7/14)

Reonat said:


> What is a mandrel?


 
A mandrel is a fancy name for what you and I call a screw driver or drill bit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/7/14)

Reonat said:


> What is a mandrel? I have tried every variety of coil since I collected on Friday - pretty ones, ugly ones, unmentionable ones ... you name it. Have killed 2 meters of kanthal, burned my finger exploding a coil and even managed a few 0.xx ones. Have come to the conclusion that my sweeter juice preferences are a bit muted with cotton and Eko-wool or silica are better but at lower ohms. Trick now is to get consistency. Guess I have been sucked right in to this obsession. Giving up smoking is nothing compared to giving up redoing your entire setup every half an hour.


Mandrel is whatever you wrap your coils on, be it a drill bit, a screwdriver, etc. Does take some time and experimenting to get to your sweet spot. For most flavour have you coil as close to the deck and as near to the edge as possible. Remember to take the resistance with the cap on as well, just in case the cap touches the coil. Enjoy.


----------



## PeterHarris (21/7/14)

i do a micro coil in my RM2 with a single strand of 2mm ekowool from SΩV.

i am limited to making a 2mm ID coil though, but lucky for me, that is the ID i prefer actually.

i did have a pic of it somewhere on the forum...


----------



## Andre (21/7/14)

PeterHarris said:


> i do a micro coil in my RM2 with a single strand of 2mm ekowool from SΩV.
> 
> i am limited to making a 2mm ID coil though, but lucky for me, that is the ID i prefer actually.
> 
> i did have a pic of it somewhere on the forum...


Try @johan's method with the 2 mm hollow Ekowool - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-ekowool.3753/. I have done it with both ribbon and round wire and you have to sqonk a bit more, but otherwise good.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (21/7/14)

Anyone try pull Cellucotton through Ekowool yet? Call it a hunch. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Reonat (22/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Anyone try pull Cellucotton through Ekowool yet? Call it a hunch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


How do I get my hands on some Cellucotton? Hairdresser?


----------



## Andre (22/7/14)

Reonat said:


> How do I get my hands on some Cellucotton? Hairdresser?


You can try there (must be 100 % rayon). Or ask @RevnLucky7 to post you some when his lifetime supply arrives or order from one of the links in this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/rayon-cellucotton-wicking-tutorial-and-review.3272/


----------



## Reonat (22/7/14)

Andre said:


> You can try there (must be 100 % rayon). Or ask @RevnLucky7 to post you some when his lifetime supply arrives or order from one of the links in this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/rayon-cellucotton-wicking-tutorial-and-review.3272/


Thanks @Andre I will try the hairdresser first as am suffering with 'I want it NOW' syndrome. I guess I will have to try one of the Blue Hair Brigade salons as perms are soooo 80's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (22/7/14)

Reonat said:


> Thanks @Andre I will try the hairdresser first as am suffering with 'I want it NOW' syndrome. I guess I will have to try one of the Blue Hair Brigade salons as perms are soooo 80's


 
If you can't wait, apparently some women toiletries (_which I am not going to mention_) does contain 100% Rayon / Cellucotton.


----------



## Andre (22/7/14)

johan said:


> If you can't wait, apparently some women toiletries (_which I am not going to mention_) does contain 100% Rayon / Cellucotton.


We bow deeply to your superior knowledge, Sir.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (22/7/14)

Andre said:


> We bow deeply to your superior knowledge, Sir.


 
Ou GRAPGAT !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Reonat (22/7/14)

johan said:


> If you can't wait, apparently some women toiletries (_which I am not going to mention_) does contain 100% Rayon / Cellucotton.


Already tried. Clearly not 100% Rayon as it just burned and made a horrible smell.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (22/7/14)

Reonat said:


> Already tried. Clearly not 100% Rayon as it just burned and made a horrible smell.


 
Good to know, as I was on the verge of trying to ask 1 or two from someone - now I don't need to go through that humbling experience

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Reonat (22/7/14)

johan said:


> Good to know, as I was on the verge of trying to ask 1 or two from someone - now I don't need to go through that humbling experience


Will do another recce and report back. Will check on some other brands.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------

